# WTF? Perfect 5.0 day and lower ratings?



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

So, just saw my rating on the app go from 4.76 to 4.72, yet all my Paxs today rated me 5 stars across 4 trips as seen for the seven day average. Seriously, what the heck is going on?


----------



## crakerzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure...but I am experiencing the same......


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> So, just saw my rating on the app go from 4.76 to 4.72, yet all my Paxs today rated me 5 stars across 4 trips as seen for the seven day average. Seriously, what the heck is going on?


how many total trips, do you have?


----------



## crakerzz (Aug 26, 2015)

i have over 1300


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

riders should have 30 mins to rate their driver or lose the ability.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

No ratings should equal an automatic 5.

If rated, then an override.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

i can see people stubbing their toe then getting a pop up from uber on their phone and theyre like "UHH!!!" and tap 1 star and send


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> how many total trips, do you have?


I have just under 70 trips.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> So, just saw my rating on the app go from 4.76 to 4.72, yet all my Paxs today rated me 5 stars across 4 trips as seen for the seven day average. Seriously, what the heck is going on?


1. How do you know all four of your paxs gave you a 5 star rating? Unless you saw the paxs press the 5th star on their phones, there is no way that you would know gave you a 5-star rating, or a 1-3 star rating.

2. Paxs have until their next Uber ride to rate their previous Uber ride meaning you could have paxs who could have entered a rating for your within the last 30 days if the paxs are infrequent riders of Uber. I have driven paxs who were daily, weekly, and infrequent (such as airport rides) users of Uber.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> 2. Paxs have until their next Uber ride to rate their previous Uber ride meaning you could have paxs who could have entered a rating for your within the last 30 days if the paxs are infrequent riders of Uber. I have driven paxs who were daily, weekly, and infrequent (such as airport rides) users of Uber.


This is why Uner should allow only a certain amount of time for pax to rate before the option goes away.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

I had the same thing happen this morning--I checked & my 1 day average was listed as 5.0, but my dashboard rating had gone from 4.74 to 4.72. It's been steadily falling over the last few weeks & I'm worried I'm going to be deactivated soon.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

FusaichiPegasusK said:


> I had the same thing happen this morning--I checked & my 1 day average was listed as 5.0, but my dashboard rating had gone from 4.74 to 4.72. It's been steadily falling over the last few weeks & I'm worried I'm going to be deactivated soon.


 this happens because pax froma few days ago rated you. it wont be in your 24 hour 1 day because the ride took place before that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait till you see 0.0 and 3 trips on your 1 day.

And yes, if the pax doesn't rate by 4am Monday morning they forfeit there chance and it autos to 5*'s.


----------



## cooberpedy15 (Oct 5, 2015)

I used to drive a lot when I first started. My daily goal was $140 ...sometimes it took 25 trips or more and I had a 4.75 rating. The brakes on my car were starting to go and I realized the wear and tear. So I started to drive less and Uber took chunks out of my rating ...5.0 star days made no difference, my rating kept dropping no matter what.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

FusaichiPegasusK said:


> I had the same thing happen this morning--I checked & my 1 day average was listed as 5.0, but my dashboard rating had gone from 4.74 to 4.72. It's been steadily falling over the last few weeks & I'm worried I'm going to be deactivated soon.


my 7 day report last night was 5.0, my 1 day report today showed 4.76 checked it again it went down to 4.67 I now show 4.9 for the past week and 4.86 for the last month overall. is someone out there playing games with the ratings?


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

just checked my 1 day again few minutes ago it shows 5.0. I have not left the house and 3 different Ratings for three times I checked 4.76, 4.67 and 5.0??


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, see I took sunday off, thats why it was 0.0 and 3 trips. Three didn't rate. I only did 7 trips today but todays 1 day shows 5.0 and 9 trips, so 2 of them caught up, maybe the third one to as the 7 day went up .06.

But this brings up a question ?

I have heard here, that pax canceling counts as a trip ? There were 2 of those today. If so, is that how my one day arrived at 9 trips ? And then cancellations are automatically a 5* ? If so, you could have a few friends request / cancel to bring your rating up right ?







...


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> 1. How do you know all four of your paxs gave you a 5 star rating? Unless you saw the paxs press the 5th star on their phones, there is no way that you would know gave you a 5-star rating, or a 1-3 star rating.
> 
> 2. Paxs have until their next Uber ride to rate their previous Uber ride meaning you could have paxs who could have entered a rating for your within the last 30 days if the paxs are infrequent riders of Uber. I have driven paxs who were daily, weekly, and infrequent (such as airport rides) users of Uber.


We can see our rating on the driver summary on the website for our accounts. Or is this just a beta or something and hasn't been completely rolled out? I'll take a screenshot soon.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yep, see I took sunday off, thats why it was 0.0 and 3 trips. Three didn't rate. I only did 7 trips today but todays 1 day shows 5.0 and 9 trips, so 2 of them caught up, maybe the third one to as the 7 day went up .06.
> 
> But this brings up a question ?
> 
> ...


yes cancels do come as trips but no there is no auto 5.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*"WTF? Perfect 5.0 day and lower ratings?" - Sorry but you don't know that to be the case...*

READ MY LIPS, you don't know when ( day or time ) any of the 70 passengers rated you, you rating can change as offen as you fart.

For 66 trips with a rating of 4.76 only 4 passengers needed to give you less then 5 stars, not all passengers may have rated - *YET*.
IF you were at 5.00 for 66 trips = a rating score of 330 / 66 = 5.00
so you were at 4.76 for 66 trips = a rating score of 314.2 / 66 = 4.76

*NOTE you added 4 trips, but you only need one bad rating to go from 4.76 down to 4.72*
For 70 trips with a rating of 4.72 only 5 passengers needed to give you less then 5 stars, not all passengers may have rated -* YET*.
IF you were at 5.00 for 70 trips = a rating score of 350 / 70 = 5.00
so you were at 4.72 for 70 trips = a rating score of 330.4 / 70 = 4.72

*even if you did get 4 x 5 stars, like your are thinking, you rating would be 4.77*
(you can only add 20 points max for 4 trips, 312.4 + 20 = 334.2) 70 trips = a rating score of 334.2 / 70 = 4.77
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-*

*Even when you have the max base of rides under you, you can still have a week where your rating gets very low, even if you only had a few bad ratings,*

*understand that once you get the max base of rides for your overall rating score, ratings will fall off the end as more ratings are added,*

*lets say you have 50+ rides for the week, and you got more than a few bad ratings,
50+ ratings are now going to fall off to make room for the 50+ rating you just got,

what if most of the 50+ ratings falling off were 5-stars, leaving a higher % of bad ratings, your overall rating is going to drop like a rock..*

*This happen to me a few months a go, in a matter of a few weeks i drop from 4.88 to 4.77*


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *"WTF? Perfect 5.0 day and lower ratings?" - Sorry but you don't know that to be the case...*
> 
> READ MY LIPS, you don't know when ( day or time ) any of the 70 passengers rated you, you rating can change as offen as you fart.
> 
> ...


Whew. Long post to quote. Looking for the Uber office address and driving down to give them a piece of my mind and deleting the app and rider app while I'm there (assuming they have a local office)

Anyone know the address for their office in Sacramento?


----------

